# Advice on buildin an assembly table



## IAHawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking to upgrade my assembly table. What I plan to do is put attach a sheet of MDF to my existing table and install some T-Tracks. My question is what type of T-Tracks should I install, Basic T-Tracks, DP-Tracks, Combo Tracks or a combination? Next is configuration. How many?
My Initial thought is two tracks going the long way and two the short way.

I am attaching a a couple of pictures of what my table looks like now. Keep in mind this is just a basic table now, I plan on installing drawers and or bins to keep tools and supplies in…eventually.

Thanks!


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

What your biggest concern would be is to have it stable, perfectly flat and level and of a size which suits your intended use and shop space.

There are as many ways to make a bench as people who would respond to this post. I have found that for most of my work a narrower bench 36" x 96" is better as I want to save steps walking around the bench and if I need wider I Throw a sheet of ¾" MDO on top. I also coat the MDO with several coats of Lacquer so that if glue drops onto the sheet it can be easily removed prior to drying with a wet rag or after with a sharp wood chisel with little or no damage to the surface.

Good Luck.


----------



## IAHawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks pj,
The table is very sturdy, the middle is an old table left with the house when we bought it and is heavy and solid. I just added the 4×8 sheet of plywood and the legs on the end a few weeks ago. It is level all the way around. I did by a3/4- 4×8 sheet of MDF to put on top. Was thinking about putting laminate on the MDF is it can be done.
My issue is what type and home much T-Track to install. There are so many different types of track. Was thinking just basic track, but in what configuration. 
Idea 1. Two track going the long way so there is even spacing between the tracks and two going the short way.
Idea 2. Three tracks going the long way and four going the short way.

Also is there a difference in quality and brand in the tracks. I have looked at Rockler, Kreg, and Woodpecker. All the tracks look the same except for color and price. In addition to the track thought about using the Rockler Intersection kit.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is another track source you can look at. 
I don't think there is much difference in the track. The only time I have used it is on my chop saw to mount stops for repeated cuts and on table saw miter gauge fence as well as router table fence.

Here is a guy who uses track on his assembly table.


----------



## IAHawk (Feb 26, 2015)

To clamp pieces down when putting something together. To keep pieces from moving when I use pocket screws.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

About 15 years ago I needed a bigger assembly table for my RC plane building. The planes kept getting bigger and the old workbench was too often needed for other projects. Top is two layers of 3/4 MDF with a replaceable 1/4" masonite top. The top is well supported underneath so it don't sag.

The photos show as built









Cabinet added under for more storage,









Top is still flat after many years and lots of use.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think your going about it backwards. You would better served to build the base cabinets first then make the top as the last step.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Put 'ultimate workbench' into the lumberjocks search and you will see lots of good ideas,


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Keep in mind: Flat, big enough, clamping ease, mobile,storage, & flat…..

I recommend taking the time to build a torsion box top.
If you ever are gluing up frames, etc. a flat top is a bonus plus its extremely strong.

You could use 1/4 hardboard for the top and imbed the t-tracks flush.
Only problem is screwing into MDF you might consider using 1/2" MDF and 1/2" ply under that with a 3/4 ply bottom.


----------



## IAHawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks,

I am going to look into building the torsion top. That will be nice, strong and flat.


----------

